# Fostering a lurcher...



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

I am currently fostering a lurcher x, untill he finds his forever home. I am slighlty concerned that anyone who adopts him might find him way to much. He's 8 months old doesn't know his own name, doesnt know any commands and constantly barks. I know the basics as i have two of my own dogs but i mine weren't half as exciteable as he is. I was wondering if anyone could give me and advice on tips to calm the barking and to get him to know his name i'm always calling him e.t.c but there's nothing happening. I know that he's going to be excitable 1 he's a pup and 2 he's a lurcher i've been taking him for 1 hour walks twice a day letting him run with the wind and play with my dogs e.t.c. He is a fantastic dog but there's just no obedience. I'm no dog trainer and i know i won't have him for long well untill someone enquires about him...but i would like to help him as much as possible to help him to settle in better when he does get rehomed. Sorry i don't half go on lol. As i said any tips would be great as i don't have much experience with this breed either. 
kind regards 
To add he has had 7 homes in 8 months and been sold around gumtree for £50 a few times. So pls understand why it's so important for me to help him with certain things. I'm not going to lie the barking starts to drive me nuts after awhile lol. But i know it's not his fault and he knows no different.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Love my dogs said:


> i'm always calling him e.t.c but there's nothing happening.


Recall and knowing his name are two different things.

Practice using his name when he is close to you and rewarding him (with a treat) for looking at you. Then work on recall separately. (Name plus command to come) Again reward when he comes.



> He is a fantastic dog but there's just no obedience.


He has no training rather than no obedience, for how can he be obedient when he doesn't know what we are asking.



> To add he has had 7 homes in 8 months and been sold around gumtree for £50 a few times. So pls understand why it's so important for me to help him with certain things. I'm not going to lie the barking starts to drive me nuts after awhile lol. But i know it's not his fault and he knows no different.


Poor lad. 7 homes. I suspect the barking doesn't make him too popular. There is no quick fix to barking (as there is no one reason for barking) and he may need a little professional advice to help him through that. I suspect your new boy may understandably be a little insecure and barks primarily for attention. is there any help available through the fostering association to get him some training whilst he is with you?

J


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds like he has been through the wringer, poor boy. No wonder he is a bit of a handful.

I have a lurcher myself, from rescue, but he is no trouble at all - just lucky I think 

I would suggest going on to the Lurcher Link website. They deal with rescuing and rehoming lurchers and the people on there are extremely knowledgeable about all the problems and issues associated with these dogs.

The only thing I would say is make sure that you and particularly, the rescue, are extremely honest about the negative parts of his personality so that any future adopters *really* understand what they could be taking on. Many of these dogs bounce back because they have been so badly let down in their early days and people are just not prepared to put in the time and effort to work on them and rehabilitate them. It can be done - but it's not an overnight thing.

If you can find a training class that is suitable (I found a greyhound class locally - they are usually tailor made for the breed/lurchers. They often don't behave the same was as other breeds often in a class and can "shut down", have a shorter attention span, often can't SIT, need specific training, have particular issues, etc.) What is important, is to get his focus onto you - so lots of "watch me's" etc.

Good luck


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for replying , also for the great advice. He is a star but i'm not going to lie i think if he went to his forever home now i think he would be back in foster care within 3 days. I'ver fostered many dogs and he's one of a kind. Your right he doesn't know anything so i don't expect anything from him as in listening because he doesn't have a clue what i want from him. I have started calling his name and if he comes closeish i'll give him a treat and make a fuss of him. But just for looking at me when i call him i haven't been giving him a treat so i think that's a great idea to put into place. Tbh i don't think the foster charity have the means to get him trained , and guessing they will expect the new owners to pay for training for him but my argument is he needs basic training before being rehomed because if were honest not everyone will want to deal with this when he goes to a new home. I'm thinking maybe that he has been barking continuosly and had no training that people get him and just give up so pass onto the next person but i have got the effort to help him or he will never have a chance. It's hard to because he just wants attention from my two dogs 9constant play) he doesn't seem to crave for any human attention if you fuss him or say good boy he doesn't wag his tail or even blink at you. He obviously hasn't had a human bond. I was chuffed last night because he came and sat next to me which was unexpected to be honest.


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> Sounds like he has been through the wringer, poor boy. No wonder he is a bit of a handful.
> 
> I have a lurcher myself, from rescue, but he is no trouble at all - just lucky I think
> 
> ...


 Thanks for replying with advice, i totally agree see as a foster mum , i don't get to see where he goes e.t.c but i have been keeping a journal as such just so the new owners have an idea of what they are dealing with because i don't want him rehomed just because someone wants him and have no idea what there taking on.
I will defiantly take a look on the lurcher site. I am obviously worried about the barking because of neighbours but i won't be home no 7 who gave up on him.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Love my dogs said:


> Thanks for replying with advice, i totally agree see as a foster mum , i don't get to see where he goes e.t.c but i have been keeping a journal as such just so the new owners have an idea of what they are dealing with because i don't want him rehomed just because someone wants him and have no idea what there taking on.
> I will defiantly take a look on the lurcher site. I am obviously worried about the barking because of neighbours but i won't be home no 7 who gave up on him.


My lurcher is very aloof - I suspect he didn't get much human love or attention in his formative months. Although he does seem to have cottoned on that we all love him and he lets us fuss him, etc. he isn't the sort of dog that seeks out lots of human attention although he likes to be near us. Any time he does show his affection for us, or his playful side it makes my heart swell 

I have been so lucky with Jack. His only "vice" is his hunting - so can't be let off in the open. He has probably only had about 10 single barks in the nearly 3 years we have had him - when he does, it's so loud and deep and unexpected - I nearly have a heart attack!

Sounds like he has landed in the right place, with you for now, and stands a really good chance of settling, learning some social graces and then finding his forever home.


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> My lurcher is very aloof - I suspect he didn't get much human love or attention in his formative months. Although he does seem to have cottoned on that we all love him and he lets us fuss him, etc. he isn't the sort of dog that seeks out lots of human attention although he likes to be near us. Any time he does show his affection for us, or his playful side it makes my heart swell
> 
> I have been so lucky with Jack. His only "vice" is his hunting - so can't be let off in the open. He has probably only had about 10 single barks in the nearly 3 years we have had him - when he does, it's so loud and deep and unexpected - I nearly have a heart attack!
> 
> Sounds like he has landed in the right place, with you for now, and stands a really good chance of settling, learning some social graces and then finding his forever home.


Lol yeah when Saxon barks i think god your 8 months old where does this come from lol. I have been lucky as when we go on walks he stays around near me or near our dogs. I hoped he didn't mistake our patterdale for a hare lol he hasn't thank god! And to be honest he is super with the cats too he wants them to play and loves my two children. He will make a great loyal dog with training without a doubt . I've gained some extra advice today on here that i didn't know so it all helps me to help him


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

He is a cutey!

Does he have saluki in him? Has similar features to my Jack Grey x Saluki


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

He's very cute 

If you want him to learn his name, get him in front of you (sit/stand/lie down, which ever's easiest), and say his name over and over. But every time you say it, give him a treat. Do this with 20 treats a few times a day and he'll start to get it. 

You could use his food as the treats if you like, just measure out his daily allowance and take them from that so you don't overfeed him (not that lurchers get fat lol).

As you're fostering it'll be down to you to work on these problems to make him ready for re homing. Fingers crossed your efforts mean that he'll soon find his forever home


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> He is a cutey!
> 
> Does he have saluki in him? Has similar features to my Jack Grey x Saluki


Not really sure what he's been crossed with tbh, only info i got was he's micro chipped, flead and wormed 8 months old lurcher x his name was bruno but he didn't respond so we named him saxon incase his old name may carry any bad memories. He is adorable  i have a pic of him with my one of my dogs i'll attach in next post it's comical really. Thing with fostering is you need to realise you can't keep every dog lol. We were fostering foxy then i adopted him  there all different and they all shine love fostering also my job is a dog walker some think i'm mad lol


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

Saxon with our patterdale


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

Sarah H said:


> He's very cute
> 
> If you want him to learn his name, get him in front of you (sit/stand/lie down, which ever's easiest), and say his name over and over. But every time you say it, give him a treat. Do this with 20 treats a few times a day and he'll start to get it.
> 
> ...


Thanx Sarah, i think in another couple of days we will have his name cracked we've been doing it for 4 days now and earlier i called his name and he walked towards me but almost like something distracted him and he turned round. Yeah i will be using his dog food as treats as we've gone through loads of treats. The lady in charge of finding him a new home and the others who we have fostered hasn't asked us to train any of them but we do make it our business too because it makes them have more chance of a forever home. He's a big kid and patience, persistance and consistancey is they key with him i think now.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Love my dogs said:


> Thanx Sarah, i think in another couple of days we will have his name cracked we've been doing it for 4 days now and earlier i called his name and he walked towards me but almost like something distracted him and he turned round. Yeah i will be using his dog food as treats as we've gone through loads of treats. The lady in charge of finding him a new home and the others who we have fostered hasn't asked us to train any of them but we do make it our business too because it makes them have more chance of a forever home. He's a big kid and patience, persistance and consistancey is they key with him i think now.


Brill :thumbup:

Sorry, you training him for his forever home meant to sound like it was a great thing, but came out a bit pushy! 

Fostering is one of the most amazing things you can do in dog rescue. It's hard to let them go, but you know you've saved a life and because of you they'll go on to live a long happy life in a forever home


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

Sarah H said:


> Brill :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry, you training him for his forever home meant to sound like it was a great thing, but came out a bit pushy!
> 
> Fostering is one of the most amazing things you can do in dog rescue. It's hard to let them go, but you know you've saved a life and because of you they'll go on to live a long happy life in a forever home


Lol it's ok  your right though fostering isn't just giving them a roof over there head and feeding them there is alot more to it some people don't realise. Well with foxy our patt we were fostering him and as you can tell we adopted him lol it is really hard to let them go. While i'm here i'll give everyone who gave me some advice Saxon went to the kitchen door twice this morning and yes he was letting us know he needed to do his business  i am proud of him because he has been doing the odd mess and we just kept taking him to the back garden to show him where to go when he's not on a walk. It has finally paid off  i know it seems something small but this is a big change so happy days


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> He is a cutey!
> 
> Does he have saluki in him? Has similar features to my Jack Grey x Saluki


Just the question i was going to ask,,lol ,

My rescue lurchers have like most rescues "come with so much baggage,it takes some such a long time to settle and trust, your foster may well think that by calling him to you means either being shouted at or hit, with both my dogs it has been a case of "baby steps" and sometimes 2 steps forward and 3 back. Fantastic that you are doing some training as this info will be great when he goes to his forever home, 
Thank you so much for being a foster mum especially to a lurcher, xxx


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

hazel pritchard said:


> Just the question i was going to ask,,lol ,
> 
> My rescue lurchers have like most rescues "come with so much baggage,it takes some such a long time to settle and trust, your foster may well think that by calling him to you means either being shouted at or hit, with both my dogs it has been a case of "baby steps" and sometimes 2 steps forward and 3 back. Fantastic that you are doing some training as this info will be great when he goes to his forever home,
> Thank you so much for being a foster mum especially to a lurcher, xxx


Thanks for the lovely message Hazel  i have been keeping a small Journal too for his forever home, i worry incase they foster charity aren't completed honest with his next home because your right it it baby steps but in nearly a week things have changed loads (all in good ways but small things) and if you haven't got the time theres no point. A week ago i would of said if they had found him a home he would of been straight back in a foster home, it's just the barking now really and he won't leave my dog alone when he's had enough playing Saxon will bark untill Foxy will play again and i mean bark lol. But i don't want to teach him to much to fast so still keeping to his name and toilet toilet training. I will say to the charity that when Saxon goes to his forever home if things don't go well i will have him back and keep up what i'm doing untill the perfect owners come along. Because if he goes around foster homes he will never get used to anything. I'll keep updating on here what's going on. It's nice to have extra support


----------



## Riff Raff (Feb 12, 2013)

What is the trigger for the barking? Does it happen indoors, outdoors or both? Sounds like it happens when you are home and when you aren't, is that right?

I am wondering if he is a little over stimulated. With lovely long walks and other dogs to play with, some of my fosters have had a hard time learning to be calm and settle in the house. Wondering if this could be a factor for your boy?


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

Riff Raff said:


> What is the trigger for the barking? Does it happen indoors, outdoors or both? Sounds like it happens when you are home and when you aren't, is that right?
> 
> I am wondering if he is a little over stimulated. With lovely long walks and other dogs to play with, some of my fosters have had a hard time learning to be calm and settle in the house. Wondering if this could be a factor for your boy?


Hiya  it was when my dog didn't want to play no more almost like he saying no we will play but foxy got to the point where he would just go and lay down and saxon would sit and bark at him till foxy gave in. I totally agree i think at the time he was over excited and hes 8 months course hes gonna want to play


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

So i thought i would give everyone an update  Saxon has changed loads and in a great way. First of all he is making the odd mistake still inside but it's not even everyday so i'm very happy with that as he is learning. Saxon now knows his name  he comes to me when i call him and if i'm in another room and call him he will come so i will give myself a huge pat on the back and saxon one too  the barking is no longer a problem he has now learnt over this time that when foxy doesnt want to know, he goes and plays with his toys or lays down and has 40 winks lol or comes and gives foster mummy a cuddle  because i can just call him away which i couldn't before as he didn't know his name.The human bond that Saxon was lacking has changed loads he woke me up this morning by jumping on my bed and sitting on my head lmao! I laughed and he started licking me so things are great sometimes i really don't think he realises the size of himself he will jump up or run around like hes a little cat lol. Another beautiful thing i've noticed that he has took to learning alot from Foxy like Foxy is his dad lol, he adores him and copys things he does. They have a super bond, my bitch leah isn't to fussed either way she is abit older so just goes with the flow really and Saxon doesn't bother her she's more like the pack leader of them three and Saxon has always respected that. He wouldn't bark at her like he used to with Foxy. I feel like i have acomplished something that maybe i thought wouldn't happen with Saxon. Huge thanks to all the advice because with that and patience and persisntancy Saxon has come along way


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

This is the bond him and foxy has i did get really emotional when i took this photo


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the update.

Sounds like everything is going really well - hopefully, it won't be too long before someone falls in love with him and wants to give him his forever home!


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for update, i love the name, 
My only concern is the fact hes allowed on your bed, (please dont all have a go at me) , i know alot of people allow their dogs on their beds, but i was really thankfull my rescue dogs foster mum had not allowed this, my dogs sleep downstairs due to the fact i have my grandchildren to stay often and 1 of them sleeps with her bedroom door open so having dogs upstairs is a "no no" here, as i would not want them to go on the childrens beds,
xxxx


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

He jumped on my bed to wake me up, other half leaves door open in morning and he'll wake me up and he doesn't sleep on it. If his forever home don't want him to even come in the bedroom then they can always stop this. I say to the kids if my doors shut you can't come in same for the dogs. With having children or grandchildren i understand where your coming from mine are older 10 and 8 and shut there door so i don't have that problem. Each to their own situation  There has been someone interested LurcherLad so hopefully they will come to visit him, not going to lie was a little guttered that he's had interest purely because i do think the world of him lol but in my current situation i couldn't finance another dog. When i win that million or earn it i'll have all rescue dogs if i could lol. Been an absolute pleasure fostering Saxon , looking at him now and i do feel emotional wouldn't be human if we didn't love him. Making the most of the cuddles now. I'm off before i cry haha


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

When the time comes for him to go to his forever home, i can understand how hard it will be to say goodbye, but PLEASE when the tears have stopped , think what a fantastic job you have done in getting this dog ready for a forever home, You are amazing in all you are doing as a foster mum, xxxxx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Fingers crossed that the interested party decides he is "the one!" 

I made the decision that Jack was not allowed on the sofa or beds. That lasted for exactly 5 minutes after he walked through the door!


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL LOL i can remember saying that !!! 
Here is a pic of my 2 rescue Lurchers and my rescue "little legs" !!


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

Well we had someone come to see him and he wasn't right for them, we have another couple coming today at 4 to see him i've spoken to the lady seems ok so far has a little family which i know saxon would be more at home with kids and other dogs. I will miss him loads tbh just part of the family now but i hope these are the ones so he can actually start his new life. They will be very lucky you know because he has turned out to be a fab dog i've been very lucky to foster him and i know my other half thinks the world of him but i know we do this to give them a new start for there next home. I really do love dogs so much more loyal than people too lol i will be back with an update


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

So the great news is Saxon will be going to his new forever home on sunday/monday  They are a lovely little family and i think he adopted them before they adopted him lol. I am going to miss him loads and loads and loaaadddssss  but i've acomplished what i wanted and that was to give him to a loving family...we will be getting another foster dog tomorrow who's in the kennels atm 3 month old staff..so saxon will have a good few mad days with this pup i should think lol might give my foxy a rest lol...


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Really good news , and well done to you for giving this dog such a safe home to learn the basics,xxx
Have the new home had a homecheck done already?


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

hazel pritchard said:


> Really good news , and well done to you for giving this dog such a safe home to learn the basics,xxx
> Have the new home had a homecheck done already?


Thanks , i have done well he knows his name, no more messes, and barking is really limited now. Yeah all home checked no dog can leave this rescue charity without the home being checked. There happy, and the couple who want him are happy with him. I didn't think he would be adopted so quickly tbh being a big dog normally people tend to go for the smaller dogs from past history. I had a funny gut feeling when the first couple came to see him and i always go with my gut feeling. But this couple are ideal and asked if they can keep in touch with me too , so they can send pics of saxon still. Which is a lovely thought


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Love my dogs said:


> Thanks , i have done well he knows his name, no more messes, and barking is really limited now. Yeah all home checked no dog can leave this rescue charity without the home being checked. There happy, and the couple who want him are happy with him. I didn't think he would be adopted so quickly tbh being a big dog normally people tend to go for the smaller dogs from past history. I had a funny gut feeling when the first couple came to see him and i always go with my gut feeling. But this couple are ideal and asked if they can keep in touch with me too , so they can send pics of saxon still. Which is a lovely thought


That's great news!

Make sure they know about Greyhound Walks


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Has new pup arrived ? xx


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> That's great news!
> 
> Make sure they know about Greyhound Walks


Lol yeah i told them 2 two hour walks a day should be just right for him lol or he will start miss behaving ...


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

P.s We've had a look on google and doesn't saxon look like a saluki cross german sheperd? have a look and see what you guys think


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

Hazel, puppy is here hun she is 4 months old noone knows what breed she is either. I think she's got several breeds in her but there isn't one that's standing out. She is doing well had her since 3pm today , dogs have been fine with her...she's not toilet trained yet. She didn't eat her dinner so i'm guessing it will take her time time to settle. She is very clingy and loving ,i stood up earlier pretty fast and she cowered so maybe some bad treatment i would say. She gave the cats a sniff then left them alone which is execellent ...loves the kids when they got in from school she wee'd abit through excitement i will post pics when she's asleep


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing pics, what are you naming her ? you are making me broody all this talk about pups needing homes ,but i was really strict with myself and went and looked in the mirror and gave myself a good talking to,!!!!! lol lol , 3 dogs in my house is enough at the moment and now that the pup Lilly is over her terrible time after spey ,life is starting to get back to normal


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

hazel pritchard said:


> Looking forward to seeing pics, what are you naming her ? you are making me broody all this talk about pups needing homes ,but i was really strict with myself and went and looked in the mirror and gave myself a good talking to,!!!!! lol lol , 3 dogs in my house is enough at the moment and now that the pup Lilly is over her terrible time after spey ,life is starting to get back to normal


She is named sandy so think we will keep it she has had some training her recall for a 4 month old is impressive. Lool i have to do that everytime i foster i say to myself remember you can't adopt every dog you foster haha. We have our leah and foxy which leah i rescued as a pup she's now 3 years old , then i fostered Foxy in november 2014 and adopted him lol. now we are fostering Saxon and Sandy the rescure charity say i must strive of chaos 
lol i wonder if there right haha. What happened with lilly when she got spayed? When i got Foxy done the after affects were awful to watch xx


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Lilly had a bleed late at night on the day she was speyed, so had to have another op to see where bleed had come from, she had also had a "mass" removed from her face at same time as spey,(which thankfully was not cancer), 
No cause was found for the bleed,and it was stopped by vit k injections, but few days later she had a bleed on her face from where mass was removed, once again vit k was given and bleed stopped, then a wk later she was "not right" and crying in pain, so back to vets and yet another over night stay to keep watch on her by vets , then next day we had to take her to vet referral hospital, it turns out the pain was a massive bleed in her neck, she was at hospital for almost a week, all the tests/scans etc show she has a blood clotting problem which there is no cure for, so we just have to watch how she goes as some bleeds have been internal so we just have to watch her incase she becomes unwell, she was speyed on Dec 5th and was only home a few times untill 23rd, all that time spent in vets, but she is doing ok now , back to a bouncy 7 month old pup,


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

Here is Sandy


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

hazel pritchard said:


> Lilly had a bleed late at night on the day she was speyed, so had to have another op to see where bleed had come from, she had also had a "mass" removed from her face at same time as spey,(which thankfully was not cancer),
> No cause was found for the bleed,and it was stopped by vit k injections, but few days later she had a bleed on her face from where mass was removed, once again vit k was given and bleed stopped, then a wk later she was "not right" and crying in pain, so back to vets and yet another over night stay to keep watch on her by vets , then next day we had to take her to vet referral hospital, it turns out the pain was a massive bleed in her neck, she was at hospital for almost a week, all the tests/scans etc show she has a blood clotting problem which there is no cure for, so we just have to watch how she goes as some bleeds have been internal so we just have to watch her incase she becomes unwell, she was speyed on Dec 5th and was only home a few times untill 23rd, all that time spent in vets, but she is doing ok now , back to a bouncy 7 month old pup,


Must be a constant worry though exspecially as it can also be internal bleeding :sad: she's been through the wars already and only 7 months old bless her. You do an amazing thing because many wouldn't want to spend everyday worring like you must do. Your a star  xxx


----------



## Ananke (Jan 28, 2015)

I have loved reading this post, so happy for Saxon.

I think what you do is amazing, we've just rescued a Lurcher pup and fostering is something I would consider doing myself when Oscar is a bit older. 

Well done to you for all you done for him


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

Ananke said:


> I have loved reading this post, so happy for Saxon.
> 
> I think what you do is amazing, we've just rescued a Lurcher pup and fostering is something I would consider doing myself when Oscar is a bit older.
> 
> Well done to you for all you done for him


Thank You Ananke 
I hope you get as much joy from Oscar as i have had from Saxon, fostering is really rewarding and you learn so much that you didn't know before. Best decision i ever made to foster dogs. It's not easy but when you see how you've helped them along by the time they get a forever family it's more than rewarding. Saxon will be going to his forever home on sunday eve/Monday day time. I've been abit emotional since i found out giving extra walk the lot lol I'll say something honest Saxon has been really hard work and at first i had no clue how to change things apart from being persistant and great advice is a must.  My big man is ready to grow up that's how i've seen this lol barking is at a minimun , no more accidents and he knows his name  although new owners did say they wanted to change his name to 'minion' lol sure one of there kids has chosen that. When Saxon came here he didn't even care about any human affection and now he comes and rest his head on my lap and falls aleep. Only thing i never cracked is him nicking anything he can, example...today i got a new bathroom mats and one of them mats you put infront of the toilet. I put the toilet one down then the one next to the bath by time i turned round he was running off with the toilet one lol so yeah theres still plenty to work on with him


----------



## Love my dogs (Jan 17, 2015)

Saxon and little sandy have both been rehomed now...got home from taking Saxon to his new home this evening to find my cat had died (old age) so yeah been a horrible day tbh.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh no , so sorry to hear your sad news ,
Sending you a very big hug xxxx


----------

